# Needing advice



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello,

Reaching out for advice. 

Moving out to Spain next few months and unsure whether to bring our cars over or long term rent. Both are R/H drive so I'm concerned that they might not be safe. 

Renting will cost €350 per month for 48 months. 

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

matthew turner said:


> Hello,
> 
> Reaching out for advice.
> 
> ...


We brought both of our cars over. For no particular reason other than we had stuff to bring with us. The shogun was instantly a problem. For whatever reason, they said we could not matriculate it for various technical reasons - I have since found out that this was a lie! The other car my wife loves and has no problem driving it every day. Yes, one might say it's more dangerous, but then it all depends how you drive.

I would certainly not consider hiring a car for 2 years. For nearly 17k euros, I would buy a second hand vehicle when I got here. At least I would get some money back at the end of the 2 years and all the issues would not exist.


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks, yes, its a lot of money. How does one go about registering in Spain and getting the right number plates.?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

One thing to bear in mind when exporting cars from the UK depending on their age they may have a lot of corrosion underneath due to the use of salt on the roads in the winter.
Cars which have spent all of their lives in Mediterranean countries are likely to be in much better condition and tend to have much longer lifespans. So it might be better to sell your Uk cars and use the money towards buying second hand in Spain.


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Veronica


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

matthew turner said:


> Thanks, yes, its a lot of money. How does one go about registering in Spain and getting the right number plates.?


If you search for 'matriculation' on this forum, you'll find loads of info.

I think there's even an area in the FAQ section that details how to do it.


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks will do.


----------



## amogles (Feb 4, 2014)

matthew turner said:


> Renting will cost €350 per month for 48 months.


Have you hunted around for better offers? Sometimes used car dealerships will agree to some sort of scheme where you buy (or lease, or rent) the car but they guarantee to buy it back after two years, saving you the hassle of selling it yourself.


----------



## ericban (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Matthew,

We rented for the first 6 months of being in Spain, then bought once we were settled and knew where we were going to stay.

Renting is ridiculously cheap until about April when the prices start to rise pretty rapidly. I think we paid £4 to 5 a day for the first few months.

Beware of the big deposits required for not taking out the insurance they offer you. And you may have to pay on a credit card rather than a debit card too!

Gold Cars and Centauro had some great cheap deals on when we arrived and were both fair to deal with and helpful.

I am almost certain you have to have your residentia sorted out before buying a Spanish plated car too. Someone more knowledgeable mat be able to confirm that. Luckily mine had just been given as we were buying our car, but it was asked for.

Regards
ericban


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ericban said:


> Hi Matthew,
> 
> We rented for the first 6 months of being in Spain, then bought once we were settled and knew where we were going to stay.
> 
> ...


You don't need a 'residencia'. I used to think that you needed to be on the padron but apparently NOT due to a law change recently.


All you now need is cash, passport, escritura or rental agreement.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> One thing to bear in mind when exporting cars from the UK depending on their age they may have a lot of corrosion underneath due to the use of salt on the roads in the winter.
> Cars which have spent all of their lives in Mediterranean countries are likely to be in much better condition and tend to have much longer lifespans. So it might be better to sell your Uk cars and use the money towards buying second hand in Spain.


While I agree that used Spanish cars will have less rust than ones from the UK, the downside is that they will most likely have a liberal sprinkling of bashes, scrapes and scuffs due to how they park and drive etc, paintwork can be faded due to the sun and plastics and rubbers also badly affected by UV. As for servicing and regular maintenance..... :yield::lol:

Make sure you check for fines and embargoes too, as they go with the car.

If it were me, I would bring my own as the prices for used cars here is silly.


----------



## Grace2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

el romeral said:


> While I agree that used Spanish cars will have less rust than ones from the UK, the downside is that they will most likely have a liberal sprinkling of bashes, scrapes and scuffs due to how they park and drive etc, paintwork can be faded due to the sun and plastics and rubbers also badly affected by UV. As for servicing and regular maintenance..... :yield::lol:
> 
> Make sure you check for fines and embargoes too, as they go with the car.
> 
> If it were me, I would bring my own as the prices for used cars here is silly.


Can someone clarify position for me please?
Can I buy a car, new or used, before I have a NIE? Having the ability to purchase a car before 90 days has an influence of where to rent a property. With a car I don't need to be so close to public transport links and can consider some rural areas.
Can someone expand on what might be 'silly' prices for used vehicles?
Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Grace2014 said:


> Can someone clarify position for me please?
> Can I buy a car, new or used, before I have a NIE? Having the ability to purchase a car before 90 days has an influence of where to rent a property. With a car I don't need to be so close to public transport links and can consider some rural areas.
> Can someone expand on what might be 'silly' prices for used vehicles?
> Thanks in advance


you need a NIE number to buy a car - & you can even get one without ever visiting Spain, since they have nothing to do with residency


& you don't have to wait 90 days to register as resident - you can do that as soon as you arrive if you want to - & a NIE would be issued at the same time


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Grace2014 said:


> Can someone clarify position for me please?
> Can I buy a car, new or used, before I have a NIE? Having the ability to purchase a car before 90 days has an influence of where to rent a property. With a car I don't need to be so close to public transport links and can consider some rural areas.
> Can someone expand on what might be 'silly' prices for used vehicles?
> Thanks in advance


What's the 90 days got to do with it? You can get your NIE straight away or even your 'residencia' - why wait 90 days?


I have heard of people buying cars with just their passports.

Nowadays, I think the minimum is Cash, Passport and escritura or rental agreement.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> What's the 90 days got to do with it? You can get your NIE straight away or even your 'residencia' - why wait 90 days?
> 
> 
> *I have heard of people buying cars with just their passports.*
> ...


if they are they shouldn't be

as you know, the NIE is needed for all major purchases


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> if they are they shouldn't be
> 
> as you know, the NIE is needed for all major purchases


Absolutely agree.

Of course, to get an escritura and normally to get a rental agreement, you will need an NIE.


ps. our posts crossed I think as we are both saying much the same. :lol:


----------



## Grace2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Phew! I can buy a car...all I have to do now is try out driving on the right side of the road...anyone know of an English speaking driving instructor in or around ElCampello who'd provide a lesson? (Paid the usual rate of course)


----------



## Grace2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Forgot to mention I am in El Campello from today for a week...


----------

